# IPv6 hinter FritzBox und VM

## SarahS93

Wir haben eine FritzBox3370 und wollen in nur einer VM ipv6 benutzen. Unser ISP unterstützt IPv6.

Wir haben in unserer FritzBox (über den Browser "fritz.box") folgendes eingestellt:

Internet > Zugangsdaten > IPv6 > IPv6-Unterstützung >

<Häckchen gesetzt> Unterstützung für IPv6 aktiv

<Häckchen gesetzt> immer eine native IPv4-Anbindung nutzen (empfohlen)

alternative kann gesagt werden:

- Immer eine native IPv6-Anbindung nutzen

(Ihr Internetanbieter muss für diese Betriebsart natives IPv6 an Ihrem Anschluss unterstützen.)

oder

Immer ein Tunnelprotokoll für die IPv6-Anbindung nutzen

(IPv6 mit einem Tunnelprotokoll über eine herkömmliche IPv4-Anbindung verwenden. Für diese Betriebsart ist keine IPv6-Unterstützung durch Ihren Internetanbieter notwendig.)

Dann sehen wir im Ereignisbericht:

IPv6-Präfix wurde erfolgreich bezogen. Neues Präfix: xxxx:xxxx:xxx:xxxx::/64

Internetverbindung IPv6 wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: xxxx:xxxx:xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Wenn wir in der VM ein "ping6 ipv6.google.com" machen, kommt "connect: Network is unreachable".

Am VM Host läuft IP-Tables, wir lassen jede Verbindungen raus, aber nur bestehende wieder zurück rein.

Die VM mit der wir über IPv6 ins Internet wollen routen wir über den Host (raus alles, rein nur bestehende Verbindungen).

Brauchen wir für IPv6 bestimmten routen, haben da was mit Protocol 41 im Internet gelesen?

Die VM sieht unter dem Befehl "route" nur den VM-Host, und der VM Host sieht über "route" nur die FritzBox, alles jeweils nur per IPv4 aber.

Was müssen wir noch tun?

----------

## SarahS93

Am VM Host funktioniert nun "ping6 ipv6.google.com".

Internet > Zugangsdaten > IPv6 > IPv6-Unterstützung >

<Häckchen gesetzt> Unterstützung für IPv6 aktiv

<Häckchen gesetzt> Immer eine native IPv6-Anbindung nutzen 

Wie geht es aber nun weiter das die VM auf dem Host auf dem IPv6 schon tut auch was von IPv6 hat?

Müssen wir per ip6tables routen?!?

----------

## ManDay

Das hängt wohl davon ab, was für eine VM ihr verwendet... Die muss entsprechend konfiguriert werden.

----------

## SarahS93

Wir benutzen Qemu.

Wie sollte die Verbindung von der VM über den Host zur FritzBox laufen, per IPv4 oder per IPv6 ?

----------

## ManDay

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Wir benutzen Qemu.
> 
> Wie sollte die Verbindung von der VM über den Host zur FritzBox laufen, per IPv4 oder per IPv6 ?

 

So wie ich Dich verstanden habe, unterstützt die FB ja IPv6 gegenüber den Computern (und nicht nur gegenüber dem Netz). Dann spricht ja nichts dagegen, dass die VM IPv6 benutzt. Schua Dir mal die Qemu Doku an, es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wie das Netzwert einer VM ablaufen kann, über tap oder slirp. Wenn Du so auf IPv6 bedacht willst, willst Du vermutlich tap, wobei der Guest direkt mit der Fritzbox komuniziert (mit slirp hat der Guest den Host als Gateway, anstelle der FB).

----------

## SarahS93

Wir starten eine VM bei uns so:

```
   qemu-system-x86_64 \

    -k de -enable-kvm -smp 1 -m 1024 -localtime -name __vm84__ \

    -hda vm84_disk.img \

    -vga vmware \

    -net nic,model=virtio,macaddr=00:00:00:00:00:84 \

    -net tap,ifname=qtap84,script=no,downscript=no \

    -usbdevice tablet \

    -daemonize \

    -pidfile vm84_run.pid

    -... 
```

Und routen per Ip(4)tables am Host.

Sollten wir jetzt der VM eine weitere Netzwerkkarte geben die nur für IPv6 zuständig ist und diese einzeln per Ip6tables am Host routen?

----------

## ManDay

Bin qemu Afnänger und Netwzerk Laie, also ohne Garantie, aber ich glaube wenn Du ein tap aufsetzt (und TUN/TAP in der Kernel an hast) musst Du gar nichts mehr machen. Das separate NIC ist auch redundant (bzw. birg sogar die Gefahr, dass der Guest das NIC als primäre Karte benutzt).

Also wenn Du nur den tap hast, solltest Du im Host m.E. in `ifconfig` das dazugehörige tap device sehen und der guest sollte über sein tap device direkt auf die FB zugreifen können (also von der topologie her liegt der guest einfach hinter einem Switch) - so wie ein normaler Computer auch.

Zu iptables kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, davon habe ich keinen Plan.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie sieht denn die Netzwerkkonfiguration genau aus auf dem KVM Host? Nutzt ihr eine Bridge, virtuelle Switche oder habt ihr die Netzanbindung via NAT?

MfG. Stefan

----------

